# How in the world?



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I spent the better part of yesterday learning how to run my trains... According to the slogan on the packages my new locomotives came in all this time I have been running my track.

So, my question is, *how do you run 10 locomotives on one layout?*
I had 4, but put 2 into a consist, and kept one on a siding quite a bit.

My layout (which is still in development) is a 3x6' foam based with the Atlas "Woodland's Scenic Ridge track-pack" for its foundation with a couple more sidings added for extra trackage.

It's a fun layout, but the mainline is a little short IMHO.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

As the saying about Carnegie hall goes...practice, practice, practice! The larger question might be, "Why run 10 locomotives at one time?" 

So, let's assume you have a huge layout that justifies that many trains at once. You have three issues to deal with: 1. Power. 2. Control. 3. Attention span.

1. Power: the quick answer is "High wattage transformers, each handling whatever crosses into it's area of the track." You use nylon, non-conductive pins to isolate sections of track and power each section separately.

2. Control: You use what amounts to computerized train control to keep them from T-boning one another at the crossings and turnouts, or rear-ending one another on the mains. You can also rig blocking circuits that stop power to section "A" of your track if section "B" has a train moving through it: B has to clear before your train sitting in A can proceed forward, behind it. The original process was to have all your transformers and switches in one location so you could manage this process manually. Which leads to....

3. Attention span: your ability to juggle three chainsaws simultaneously is nothing compared to the concentration it would take to do the above, manually, with 10 trains.

Best wishes!


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Reckers,
At this point I am limited to 4 trains, the Layout doesn't lend itself to to more than that. It would be too congested, and a nightmare to control. Even with 4 active trains, 2 spend a lot of time on sidings.

I currently have a 4x8 analog layout that I am considering converting to DCC, and merging with this one (that is a ways off) Even then you're right it would bee like juggling chainsaws. But I would have the capability to add/ control more trains if friends stopped over etc. 
I am leaving one end of the layout open/accessible to modular sections should friends drop by. Then I will need to address the power constraints for certain.

This is a great hobby!

Thanks again!

JC


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm uncomfortable controlling more then 2 units - powercab has quick recall for two adresses. but i don't really feel limited, when i'm alone i have no desire to run more. when nephew is around and working the switches then its different story  

still, i have a plan to have dedicated "panic" button that removes power from rail.


----------

